# Wrapping hair for sleep



## erica_1020 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi I wrap my hair in a circular/beehive type motion and cover it with a satin scarf for bedtime. This prevents friction and breakage of my delicate relaxed hair. Does anyone know or know of a good site that says it is more beneficial to wrap around head than to just brush back and tie up in a scarf?

Erica


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *erica_1020* Hi I wrap my hair in a circular/beehive type motion and cover it with a satin scarf for bedtime. This prevents friction and breakage of my delicate relaxed hair. Does anyone know or know of a good site that says it is more beneficial to wrap around head than to just brush back and tie up in a scarf?Erica

Sorry Erica, I don't know of one off-hand, but I'll look around for you


----------



## erica_1020 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks I have Black (African American) hair and need to take good care of my hair

Erica


----------



## Liz (Aug 10, 2005)

i've seen girls wrap their hair around their head and put a scarf over it. but i don't know about a difference in pullin it back or anything.


----------



## envymi (Aug 10, 2005)

I think one of the advantages of wrapping hair when you sleep is that it doesn't tend to get all knotted up, especially back in the "kitchen". I don't have hair like yours, but it is pretty coarse and curly. Even I wrap it up when I sleep, even more so when I wear it straight. If I don't it's a mess to brush through in the morning. I don't think it has too much to do with breakage...I knew a girl who had the nappiest hair, but she always wore her hair straight and she never wrapped it. But she did take really good care of it by conditioning it well and not using too many styling products in it.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Aug 10, 2005)

http://p098.ezboard.com/brelaxhaircare

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group...ircareandbody/

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/relaxedhaircare/

Hi Erica, the above are some of the sites that I visit when I have questions or concerns about my AA hair. They are really helpful. I love all of the boards above. HTHs





Originally Posted by *erica_1020* Hi I wrap my hair in a circular/beehive type motion and cover it with a satin scarf for bedtime. This prevents friction and breakage of my delicate relaxed hair. Does anyone know or know of a good site that says it is more beneficial to wrap around head than to just brush back and tie up in a scarf?Erica


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *erica_1020* Hi I wrap my hair in a circular/beehive type motion and cover it with a satin scarf for bedtime. This prevents friction and breakage of my delicate relaxed hair. Does anyone know or know of a good site that says it is more beneficial to wrap around head than to just brush back and tie up in a scarf?Erica

hi erica... the main thing that you want to do is make sure that your ends are covered so anything that you do besides wrapping should make supre to protect your ends so that they don't break (especially since you relax your hair so you know how fragile it can be)... so this is a must if you're trying to retain length or increase fullness... i go to SEVERAL sites dedicated to AA hair (gotta get the natural flowing yanno)... but here's a thread that should give you some ideas... http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/foru...D=7819&amp;KW=wrap ... outside of that, i also visit LongHairCareForum and OurHairJourneys and they give a LOT of advice for both naturals and those who prefer to relax...


----------



## monniej (Aug 10, 2005)

erica, i've tried to tie my hair both ways and the wrap always works well for me. the brush back method left too many flyways and frizzy ends by morning. i say if the wrap is working why change?

Originally Posted by *erica_1020* Hi I wrap my hair in a circular/beehive type motion and cover it with a satin scarf for bedtime. This prevents friction and breakage of my delicate relaxed hair. Does anyone know or know of a good site that says it is more beneficial to wrap around head than to just brush back and tie up in a scarf?Erica


----------



## erica_1020 (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* http://p098.ezboard.com/brelaxhaircare
http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group...ircareandbody/

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/relaxedhaircare/

Hi Erica, the above are some of the sites that I visit when I have questions or concerns about my AA hair. They are really helpful. I love all of the boards above. HTHs





Thanks had a long day going to visit those sites!!


----------



## erica_1020 (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *QurlySq* hi erica... the main thing that you want to do is make sure that your ends are covered so anything that you do besides wrapping should make supre to protect your ends so that they don't break (especially since you relax your hair so you know how fragile it can be)... so this is a must if you're trying to retain length or increase fullness... i go to SEVERAL sites dedicated to AA hair (gotta get the natural flowing yanno)... but here's a thread that should give you some ideas... http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/foru...D=7819&amp;KW=wrap ... outside of that, i also visit LongHairCareForum and OurHairJourneys and they give a LOT of advice for both naturals and those who prefer to relax... Thanks for the advice and the site! I will take a lookErica


----------



## erica_1020 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi Thanks for responding. I was wanting to know because now that my hair is shorter it is hard to go around the head the ends and certain sections start falling down. I probably am doing something wrong cause it takes me 3 or 4 times to get it to work

Originally Posted by *monniej* erica, i've tried to tie my hair both ways and the wrap always works well for me. the brush back method left too many flyways and frizzy ends by morning. i say if the wrap is working why change?


----------



## monniej (Aug 12, 2005)

don't worry about how long it takes, just make sure to get those ends to lay down under the scarf. it does take a little more effort with shorter hair but worth it to maintain healthy hair! good luck

Originally Posted by *erica_1020* Hi Thanks for responding. I was wanting to know because now that my hair is shorter it is hard to go around the head the ends and certain sections start falling down. I probably am doing something wrong cause it takes me 3 or 4 times to get it to work


----------

